# VOTE week 5 top 25, The last undefeated, 3 things, & UConn ranked higher than Wiscon



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I always like to see which team is the last undefeated team in the country. Doesn't mean much in the whole scheme of things, granted.

Anyway, as of today there are 15 undefeated teams in the nation. The teams are ranked in the order of likelihood that they will remain undefeated for one more month (Until Jan 6) using the KenPom power ranking formulas:

1. Central Florida - 87%
2. Butler - 84%
3. Oregon - 67%
4. UConn - 60%
5. UCLA 36%
Wichita St 36%
7. Fresno St - 29%
8. Pitt - 21%
Clemson - 21%
10. Nevada - 9%
11. Missouri - 6%
12. Oklahoma St - 5%
13. Alabama - 2%
14. Southern Mississippi - 1%
15. Washington - 0%

I will keep this updated as teams fall, and update the rankings (staying undefeated for a month) when I feel like it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: The Last Undefeated*

Only 26 teams in D1 have a lower schedeule strength than UConn and they haven't played a road game yet.Only teams they've played in the RPI top 235 are Mississippi(170) and Texas Southern(184)


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: The Last Undefeated*



Diable said:


> Only 26 teams in D1 have a lower schedeule strength than UConn and they haven't played a road game yet.Only teams they've played in the RPI top 235 are Mississippi(170) and Texas Southern(184)


Other then the first game, they have been crushing there opposition... they are ranked highly in the power rankings. Not sure what to think of them as of yet.

But as Usual UConn, will play its toughest non-conference games during the conference season.... this is always the case.

They play at LSU, and at Georgia Tech, and play Indiana at home.

Overall, there OOC will probably be above average level difficulty by the end of the year, but the easy games are now.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: The Last Undefeated*

Down to 13

Alabama falls to Notre Dame
Fresno st gets crushed by UC Santa Barbara (70-42)

Top 5 favourites to stay undefeated over next month (based on Pomeroy power ratings)

1. Butler 87%
2. Central Florida 84%
3. Oregon 50%
4. UConn 17%
5. Pitt 16%


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: The Last Undefeated*

Down to 9

Butler loses to Indiana St.
Washington loses to Gonzaga
Nevada loses to Somebody 
Missouri loses to Purdue

Here are the chances to remain undefeated over the next month (using Kenpom power rankings):
1. Central Florida - 42%
2. UCLA - 29%
3. UConn - 19%
4. Oregon - 14%
Clemson - 14%
6. Wichita St - 5%
7. Pitt - 3%
8. Oklahoma St - 1%
9. Southern Miss - 0%


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: The Last Undefeated*

Nevada lost to UNLV.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*

Time to vote once again for Basketballforum.com Top 25 rankings. Please vote base on Monday games to Sunday Dec 17 games. It was a slow week due to Finals but this weekend there were many games and soem good ones. 

Voting will end 10:30pm CDT Monday December 18


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*

Rankings entering today's play - will update tomorrow as necessary:

1	UCLA
2	Ohio St
3	UNC
4	Wichita St
5	Uconn
6	Wisconsin
7	Duke
8	Florida
9	Pitt
10	Oregon
11	Butler
12	Alabama
13	Arizona
14	Notre Dame
15	Oklahoma St
16	Kansas
17	Missouri St
18	Texas A&M
19	Georgia 
20	LSU
21	Clemson
22	Air Force
23	Maryland
24	Tennessee
25 Florida St


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*



JuniorNoboa said:


> 5	Uconn
> 6	Wisconsin



JN, you've got to explain this one to me.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*

he thought Wisconsin was overrated. UConn does have 0 losses afterall.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*

1 UCLA
2 North Carolina
3 Ohio State
4 Wichita State
5 Wisconsin
6 Duke
7 Pittsburgh
8 Connecticut
9 Florida
10 Arizona
11 Alabama
12 Oklahoma State
13 Butler
14 Gonzaga
15 Kansas
16 Oregon
17 LSU
18 Texas A&M
19 Notre Dame
20 Clemson
21 Washington
22 Michigan State
23 Syracuse
24 Texas
25 Missouri State


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*

UCONN has scheduled like 15 straight home cupcakes...that's like Boise State being ranked number 3 in football.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*

1 UCLA
2 UNC
3 Ohio St
4 Wisconsin
5 Florida
6 Uconn
7 Duke
8 Wichita St
9 Pitt
10 Arizona
11 Alabama
12 Kansas
13 Butler
14 Oklahoma St
15 Oregon
16 Notre Dame
17 Air Force
18 Texas A&M
19 Texas
20 LSU
21 Missouri St
22 Georgia
23 Clemson
24 Nevada
25 Maryland


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*

we never said it would help them in the long run, but in this poll - it did


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*

1. UCLA
2. North Carolina
3. Ohio St.
4. Wisconsin
5. Wichita St.
6. Pitt
7. Arizona
8. Duke
9. Alabama
10. Florida
11. Kansas
12. UCONN
13. Oklahoma St.
14. Butler
15. LSU
16. Oregon
17. Washington
18. Air Force
19. Missouri St.
20. Texas A&M
21. Notre Dame
22. Marquette
23. Boston College
24. Nevada
25. Memphis


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*

1. UCLA
2. UNC
3. Ohio State
4. Wichita State
5. Florida
6. Wisconsin
7. LSU
8. Alabama
9. UConn
10. Pitt
11. Kansas
12. Texas A&M
13. Arizona
14. Duke
15. Memphis
16. Oregon
17. Air Force
18. Gonzaga
19. Butler
20. Oklahoma State
21. Notre Dame
22. Missouri State
23. Washington
24. Maryland
25. Georgia

I felt guilty for moving a few teams down despite winning, but then I remembered it's my poll and this is how I feel right now. Washington hasn't done anything in their wins to stay as high as they were in my poll anyway. Not a tough poll though overall, very few big time upsets this week. I also had Wichita State ranked under LSU last week which is pure idiocy, so they're back where they should be.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*

Everybody's losing love for the Zags huh?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*

Three losses, two of them to unranked teams, will do that do you. They just aren't consistent enough yet for me to put them all that high, and I'm sure others feel the same way.

With that said, and I've mentioned this before, this might be my favorite Gonzaga team from the last 10 years.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*

I agree that they have played like crap in some of these games against teams they should be beating. But if you look at our OOC schedule it is probably the toughest out there. With wins against 3 top 25 caliber teams in North Carolina, Washington and Texas I think we definitely deserve a ranking. I'm not sure a team out there has three wins as quality as the ones I listed.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*



> Everybody's losing love for the Zags huh?


No.

But stop being so biased. Those three wins are impressive (even though, like everyone is saying, Washington hasn't beaten anyone worth noting.), but like Nim said, it's those three lossses that should cause every voter to exclude the Zags from the Top 25. It's just one week. After you beat Duke, you'll get back in there. But no, your team shouldn't be ranked this week. That's not how these polls work. I think they're one of top 25 best teams in the country, but these have nothing to do with the Top 25 best teams. There are teams will better records that should be there _this_ week.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*

1 UCLA
2 Ohio State
3 UNC
4 Wichita State
5 UCONN
6 Pittsburgh
7 Alabama
8 Florida
9 Wisconsin
10 Arizona
11 Kansas
12 Duke
13 Texas A&M
14 Oregon
15 Butler
16 Memphis
17 Air Force
18 LSU
19 Washington
20 Oklahoma State
21 Marquette
22 Notre Dame
23 Nevada
24 Georgia
25 Gonzaga


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*

1. North Carolina
2. Ohio State
3. UCLA
4. Florida 
5. Kansas
6. Arizona
7. Wisconsin
8. Gonzaga
9. Texas A&M
10. Pittsburgh
11. Alabama
12. Duke
13. Wichita State
14. Connecticut
15. Washington
16. Oklahoma State
17. Boston College
18. Missouri State
19. LSU
20. Syracuse
21. Notre Dame
21. Tennessee
23. Marquette
24. Memphis
25. Nevada


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*



TM said:


> 1 UCLA
> 2 UNC
> 3 Ohio St
> 4 Wisconsin
> ...


air force on twice, please change or vote not count


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*

1 UCLA
2 UNC
3 Ohio St.
4 Alabama
5 Wisconsin
6 Pittsburgh
7 Texas A&M
8 Florida
9 Oregon
10 Wichita St.
11 Duke
12 Butler
13 Arizona
14 Kansas
15 LSU
16 Oklahoma St.
17 Notre Dame
18 Clemson
19 Washington
20 Georgia
21 Air Force
22 Tennessee
23 Nevada
24 Marquette
25 Mississippi St.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: The Last Undefeated*

Bruce Pearl's boys down another one - Ok St. by 2 in Nashville.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: The Last Undefeated*

Tennessee's looking pretty good going into conference play.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

*3 things....*

Zags20, I didn't lose love for Gonzaga. I've got them 14 in my poll. No one in this country deserves to be looked over with a win against North Carolina.
KansasAlumn, you've got us 9th and Pitt 7th...explain that one to me.
Does anyone else want the old software back? I sure do...


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: The Last Undefeated*

Tennesse's press and defense looked very good tonight. I went into this one watching Curry and Lofton.

Curry makes too many stupid mistakes. He gives up dumb fouls, he is good on offense, but wasnt looking to create or setup his teammates tonight, and isnt good on defense. Obviously being in foul trouble hindered his game tonight, but I expected more out of him. This isnt the first time I have seen him play, but I figured he would take a few more shots or try to make something happen witht he ball in his hands.

Lofton looked good despite his poor shooting. I like that he trys to create and attack the basket when his shot isnt falling. Lofton seems like he his a good amount of awareness, however he doesnt have the potential that Curry has.

I will say I missed a good chunk of the middle of the game, because I am sick and fell asleep. So take it for what its worth.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: 3 things....*

You were looking for the reply button, not the new thread button.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*

Merged


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: The Last Undefeated*

pitt goes down to my beloved badgers... even mo cain got in on the action!

Mark it down, January 9, uw-osu. One of the biggest games of the year.

Anyways, my money is on wichita state to outlast everyone.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: The Last Undefeated*

5 Teams Remain

Chance to remain undefeated for one more month:
UCLA - 28%
UConn - 16%
Wichita St - 7%
Oregon - 6%
Clemson - 1%


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*UConn ranked higher then Wisconsin*

In Response to Apelman: Why did I do it?

Background:
1) By this time of the year most teams have played at least a couple of key games that give you a sense of where there at 
2) Power rankings start to have some legitimacy, whether you have placed sluff teams or good teams.


There is nothing to suggest they are not the top 5 team in terms of who they have beat / loss to. there is nothing to suggest in there schedule that they are top 5 either 

Usually I like to rely alot on 1), but UConn has played nobody. So then I looked at there schedule, and noted they have been destroying everybody.. there power ranking was #4. Given they have alot of talent (unproven), the most underrated player in America in Jeff Adrien, I thought this ranking just might be legit. I decided to make the leap of faith and place them high in my poll.

Next week I might well change my mind on this, but that's my reasoning anyway.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*

test


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: 3 things....*

It is my opinon on what my poll is, deal with it. Look at others, some do not hve Oregon and Butler on their rankings. Deal with it


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: 3 things....*

Thread is closed


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Why did my last undefeated thread get merged?*

And why is it now closed. 

I think you intended to merge my other thread. 

Either:

a) unmerge, 

or

b) change thread title, and unlock

Thank you.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Why did my last undefeated thread get merged?*

I'd like to help ya out, but I don't know how to do it with this new software. KA will have to fix that one.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: UConn ranked higher then Wisconsin*

It's not like Wisconsin has been travelling outside the State anyway. I don't take offense.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*

I just merged a bunch of the threads into this one. sorry bout all that.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*

To Nimreitz....naw, I meant to start a new thread because he closed the original thread.
kansasalumn...I just asked for your reasoning man...chill out...Just asking what we have to do to move ahead of Pittsburgh....See JuniorNoboa's response for help.
Nimreitz again...we travelled to our rivals' court, that's legit...and we won.

Again....this new software blows.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*



apelman42 said:


> To Nimreitz....naw, I meant to start a new thread because he closed the original thread.
> kansasalumn...I just asked for your reasoning man...chill out...Just asking what we have to do to move ahead of Pittsburgh....See JuniorNoboa's response for help.
> Nimreitz again...we travelled to our rivals' court, that's legit...and we won.
> 
> Again....this new software blows.



i close the orginal thread b/c the voting was closed. For future, all voting threads will be closed just like the past voting threads. It is because so no moer votes will be allowed


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE week 5 Basketbalforum.net Top 25 rankings*



apelman42 said:


> Nimreitz again...we travelled to our rivals' court, that's legit...and we won.


Oh, I know, the Marquette game is legit. The rest of the schedule, while it isn't cupcake, lacks a road game.


----------

